# libido/líbido



## avenstephy

He escuchado a muchas personas decir *líbido *cuando en los libros que he leido sale "libido" sin acento como una palabra grave; yo siempre uso libido y mis amigos me corrigen....mi pregunta es ¿Es aceptado decir líbido?


----------



## aurilla

Lo he visto sin acento.


----------



## Gasteizkoa

Hola, 

según la Real Academia Española, libido va sin acento. Creo que mucha gente se confunde con este acento y se me ocurre que puede ser porque la palabra lívido si lo lleva. Pero se trata de dos palabras totalmente distintas:



			
				Diccionario de la RAE said:
			
		

> *libido**.*
> (Del lat. _libīdo_).
> * 1.     * f._ Med._ y_ Psicol._ Deseo sexual, considerado por algunos autores como impulso y raíz de las más varias manifestaciones de la actividad psíquica.





			
				Diccionario de la RAE said:
			
		

> *lívido**, da**.* (Del lat. _livĭdus_).
> * 1.     * adj. *amoratado.*
> * 2.     * adj. Intensamente pálido.


Saludos


----------



## borgonyon

Uh, ¡qué interesante! ¿Cómo se pronuncia, entonces? ¿Libído?


----------



## Scy

Precisamente, tanto por la raíz latina como por las reglas de ortografía y pronunciación.


----------



## avenstephy

gracias  ....yo lo sabía pero no estaba tan segura


----------



## Scy

Es siempre un placer. =3


----------



## voltape

que novedad: toda la vida he sabido que líbido es esdrújula.  Recien me entero que podia ser llana.  Me parece que DRAE trata de formar las esdrujulas en llanas; hay varios casos, como "íconos"  que ahora le estan diciendo "iconos", o "anhídrido" que ya hace tiempo le estan diciendo "anhidrido"(llana).  Es pereza?  mas facil es pronunciar una llana que una esdrujula.


----------



## voltape

Lo que no tengo claro es si la palabra "líbido" es masculina o femenina.  Se dice: "El líbido" o "la líbido" (me parece haberla oido en femenino)


----------



## flljob

voltape said:


> que novedad: toda la vida he sabido que líbido es esdrújula. Recien me entero que podia ser llana. Me parece que DRAE trata de formar las esdrujulas en llanas; hay varios casos, como "íconos" que ahora le estan diciendo "iconos", o "anhídrido" que ya hace tiempo le estan diciendo "anhidrido"(llana). Es pereza? mas facil es pronunciar una llana que una esdrujula.


 
Lo correcto es icono (grave, con acento en la primera o).

La libido.

Saludos


----------



## VeRdeCiTa PisTaChiTa

voltape said:


> Lo que no tengo claro es si la palabra "líbido" es masculina o femenina.  Se dice: "El líbido" o "la líbido" (me parece haberla oido en femenino)



Según RAE, es femenino cuando hablamos del "deseo sexual" 

¡¡Saludos!!


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Del DPD:

*libido*. ‘Deseo sexual’: _«A mí el vino me sube la libido»_ (Bayly _Días_ [Perú 1996]). *Es voz llana: [libído]. No es correcta la forma esdrújula líbido, debida al influjo del adjetivo lívido* (‘amoratado’ o ‘pálido’; → lívido), con el que no debe confundirse.


_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ _Saludos_


----------



## voltape

Ya se que líbido es una cosa y lívido otra. Pero jamás me atrevería a decir libido o icono.  Ni mucho mennos "anhidrido".  Para mi (y siempre lo he visto asi en todas las décadas de vida que tengo) siempre han sido esdrújulas.  (perdón, he dicho: "décadas", supongo que ahora habrá que decir "decadas") (de cada cosa que se ve,ya uno no sabe qué hacer).  Lo peor es que mi apellido es Cáceres.  Supongo que ahora tendré que llamarme Caceres.
¡Válgame los doce apostoles!


----------



## flljob

Por supuesto que puedes seguir diciendo líbido e ícono, pero lo normativo es libido e icono.

Saludos

PS: si quieres, puedes decir Caceres.


----------



## Filimer

flljob said:


> lo normativo es libido e icono.



Lo normativo es icono o ícono.

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIBusUsual?LEMA=icono

Voltape: además de anhidrido la RAE prefiere estratosfera. No es un odio a las esdrújulas, es una preferencia por la manera de hablar de España. Por ejemplo, en el DRAE sale ósmosis y no osmosis porque en España se dice de forma esdrújula.


----------



## Cebolleta

Filimer said:


> Voltape: además de anhidrido la RAE prefiere estratosfera. No es un odio a las esdrújulas, *es una preferencia por la manera de hablar de España*. Por ejemplo, en el DRAE sale ósmosis y no osmosis porque en España se dice de forma esdrújula.



¿Estás seguro?

*Anhídrido*:
Según el DRAE: anhídrido o anhidrido. Según el DPD, "es voz esdrújula en el uso mayoritario". Yo en España siempre he oído y dicho anhídrido, esdrújula. Nunca anhidrido.​
*Estratosfera*:
Según el DPD, en América se usa esdrújula por analogía con atmósfera. En España atmosfera es la excepción: las demás palabras formadas con -sfera son llanas. (Quizá se deba a la asmilación a "esfera". Esto último lo digo yo, no la RAE.)​
*Ósmosis*:
Según el DPD: "Aunque también se usa la forma llana _osmosis_, en la mayor parte del mundo hispánico se prefiere la forma esdrújula _ósmosis_".​


----------



## Cebolleta

voltape said:


> Ya se que líbido es una cosa y lívido otra. Pero jamás me atrevería a decir libido o icono.  Ni mucho mennos "anhidrido".  Para mi (y siempre lo he visto asi en todas las décadas de vida que tengo) siempre han sido esdrújulas.  (perdón, he dicho: "décadas", supongo que ahora habrá que decir "decadas") (de cada cosa que se ve,ya uno no sabe qué hacer).  Lo peor es que mi apellido es Cáceres.  Supongo que ahora tendré que llamarme Caceres.
> ¡Válgame los doce apostoles!



En España lo que más se oye es "líbido", al menos desde hace unas décadas (antes, no lo sé). "Siempre" es demasiado tiempo, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que la palabra viene del latín donde se pronunciaba li*bi*do, (con la segunda "i" larga). Por eso la Academia _aún_ no ha admitido la forma esdrújula, no por ninguna preferencia por las palabras llanas.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Seamos razonables, en lo que cabe.

Siguiendo las reglas generales del castellano, del latín "libido, libidinis" debería salir  "libínide" (o, siendo un poco fantasiosos, "libimbre" .

Pero los traductores de Freud prefirieron adherirse a su germánica elección y emplear el nominativo "libido".

Ahora bien, en latín el acento de "libido" recae en la penúltima sílaba. 

¿Por qué razón deberíamos acentuarla en la antepenúltima?


----------



## Filimer

Quiviscumque said:


> ¿Por qué razón deberíamos acentuarla en la antepenúltima?


En mi caso, porque a quienes se la he escuchado la pronunciaban así. Posiblemente ellos (no yo) confundieron libido con lívido.

Por lo menos Les Luthiers riman libido con inhibido (o con individuo), pero es sabido que en Argentina hay mucho más conocimiento de psicoanálisis que en Chile.


----------



## voltape

flljob said:


> Por supuesto que puedes seguir diciendo líbido e ícono, pero lo normativo es libido e icono.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> PS: si quieres, puedes decir Caceres.



Si, pero lo sabrán JEsus y sus doce aposTOles?
¡Ave MAria!


----------



## flljob

voltape said:


> Si, pero lo sabrán JEsus y sus doce aposTOles?
> ¡Ave MAria!


 
Tú acabas de dar la respuesta. Siempre es conveniente tener normas, y si son racionales, mucho mejor.

Saludos


----------



## chileno

Correcto. Pero si normas = reglas, es super s*á*bido por aca que las reglas se han hecho para romperlas...


----------



## Ibermanolo

¡Sorpresas te da la vida! jamás he oído pronunciar libido, así llana, siempre líbido, esdrújula.


----------



## Vampiro

Ibermanolo said:


> ¡Sorpresas te da la vida! jamás he oído pronunciar libido, así llana, siempre líbido, esdrújula.


Yo también.
Con la forma llana, si la escuchara, seguramente se me fruncirían las orejas, por muy apegada a la norma que sea.
Lo mismo vale para ícono, anhídrido, y alguna otra mencionada en este hilo.
Así lo seguiré diciendo (y, espero, escuchando) de acá en adelante, por lo tanto hasta acá llega mi aporte al hilo.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Calambur

Por aquí, *libido* es la forma más común -según creo- (también *icono* y *anhídrido *-jamás oí _anhidrido-_).


----------



## Peón

Comparto que en Argentina se dice *libido* (supongo que por influencia de los grandes e  intocable chamanes de la tribu que aquí son los psicoanalistas, que son los únicos que juntos con sus pacientes usan la palabrita), aunque confieso que a mí algunas veces me sale _*líbído*_.

Con *icono*, hasta *Calambur* yo no tenía dudas: pensaba que todo el mundo decía *ícono*.  

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Peón said:


> Comparto que en Argentina se dice *libido* (supongo que por influencia de los grandes e intocable chamanes de la tribu que aquí son los psicoanalistas, que son los únicos que juntos con sus pacientes usan la palabrita...


Además que li*bi*do calza tan bien con el acento que ustedes tienen, ché, no me vas a decir que no.

_


----------



## Peón

Vampiro said:


> Además que li*bi*do calza tan bien con el acento que ustedes tienen, ché, no me vas a decir no.
> 
> _



Cierto. No lo había pensado pero creo que tenés razón. 
Además, se sabe que los argentinos (salvo los cultos) somos enemigos de las esdrújulas. (Es que nos cansan apenas empezar a pronunciarlas....)


----------



## Lexinauta

También el Dicc. de Dudas de Manuel Seco dice que es grave:


> *libido.* 'Impulso sexual'. Es nombre femenino, y su acentuación es grave: _la libido_. Evítese la acentuación esdrújula, debida probablemente a influjo del adjetivo _lívido_ («_Una posibilidad libertadora de la libido sublimada»,_ Castellet, _Marcuse_, 133). Cf.​Laín, _Lenguaje_, 30.


Respecto a la otra palabra que surgió en el hilo, soy otro de los pocos que la pronuncia como grave (y hasta ahora ningún interlocutor se animó a corregirme ). M. Seco dice que '...Puede decirse _icono_, con acentuación grave, o _ícono_, con acentuación esdrújula. Pero la primera forma es la usual'.


----------



## Colchonero

Yo sé que es grave pero no puedo evitarlo: al pronunciarla me sale esdrújula.


----------



## Bloodsun

Como ya han dicho, en Argentina decimos li*bi*do. Aunque nunca falta aquél que la  pronuncia esdrújula y se encasqueta en esa pronunciación (curiosamente, una vez que alguien dice *lí*bido una vez, es imposible desesdrujularlo).

*Í*cono la pronunciamos esdrújula siempre (tal vez porque así suena parecido al inglés), salvo alguna que otra persona, _tal vez_ enemiga de la globalización, que se aferra a la pronunciación grave.

En cuanto a an*hí*drido / anhi*dri*do, la he escuchado de las dos formas igual cantidad de veces, y hasta profesores la han mencionado de ambas formas, de modo que en una época yo no sabía cuál era la correcta. Finalmente, decanté en an*hí*drido, pero sólo porque me parecía más recomendable el profesor que así la pronunciaba.


Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

Bloodsun said:


> *Í*cono la pronunciamos esdrújula *siempre* (tal vez porque así suena parecido al inglés), salvo alguna que otra *persona, en general enemiga de la globalización*, que se aferra a la pronunciación grave.


----------



## mirx

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Del DPD:
> 
> *libido*. ‘Deseo sexual’: _«A mí el vino me sube la libido»_ (Bayly _Días_ [Perú 1996]). *Es voz llana: [libído]. No es correcta la forma esdrújula líbido, debida al influjo del adjetivo lívido* (‘amoratado’ o ‘pálido’; → lívido), con el que no debe confundirse.
> 
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ _Saludos_


Que bonito pasaje, lo que sí es que ya quiero ver a los académicos en México contando las cabezas que conocen la voz "lívido" y luego atestiguando la desmesurada influencia que tiene en _libido_.


----------



## Ibermanolo

En España diría que siempre es:

*Lí*bido
I*co*no
An*hí*drido


----------



## chileno

Ibermanolo said:


> En España diría que siempre es:
> 
> *Lí*bido
> I*co*no
> An*hí*drido




En Chile *era*:

Lib*i*do
*Í*cono
An*hí*drido


Ahora, no sé.


----------



## Vampiro

chileno said:


> En Chile *era*:
> 
> *Lí*bido
> *Í*cono
> An*hí*drido
> 
> Ahora, no sé.


Para tu tranquilidad, no ha cambiado.
_


----------



## chileno

Vampiro said:


> Para tu tranquilidad, no ha cambiado.
> _



Perfe(c)to!


----------



## clares3

Ibermanolo said:


> En España diría que siempre es:
> 
> *Lí*bido
> I*co*no
> An*hí*drido


Sólo disiento en lo de libido, que a veces la escucho esdrújula pero sé que no lo es.


----------



## Ibermanolo

clares3 said:


> Sólo disiento en lo de libido, que a veces la escucho esdrújula pero sé que no lo es.


 
Que tú sepas que es llana y que la pronuncies así me parece genial pero con lo de "a veces" me quedo descolocado. ¿No será en todo caso que a veces la escuchas llana? No sé.... tal vez en Murcia....


----------



## clares3

Ibermanolo said:


> Que tú sepas que es llana y que la pronuncies así me parece genial pero con lo de "a veces" me quedo descolocado. ¿No será en todo caso que a veces la escuchas llana? No sé.... tal vez en Murcia....


Más que una cuestión regional creo que es sociológica; el tipo de personas con que trabajo suelen escribir y pronunciar adecuadamente libido; cuando dije que "a veces" la escuchaba esdrújula (líbido) es porque en el habal diaria, a veces, la gente la escribe y pronuncia mal.


----------



## JPUIG

borgonyon said:


> Uh, ¡qué interesante! ¿Cómo se pronuncia, entonces? ¿Libído?



No.  Se pronuncia libido, sin acento.  Libído, sería la fonética.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Creo que Clares da en el punto. Las variedades son diastráticas, cuanto más letrada es una persona pronunciará las correctas *libido*, *icono* y *anhídrido* (su acentuación respeta la acentuación de las formas latinas, que acentúan la penúltima, si la vocal de la sílaba es larga, pero si es breve, automáticamente el acento pasa a la antepenúltima). Todas las demás aqcentuaciones son analógicas de otras palabras de la lengua y, por tanto son vulgarismos, algunos muy instalados en lo coloquial. Por supuesto en la escritura, desde mi punto de vista, son inadmisibles las formas vulgares. En lo coloquial se puede admitir mucho más en cuanto a solecismo.


----------



## voltape

Filimer said:


> Lo normativo es icono o ícono.
> 
> http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIBusUsual?LEMA=icono
> 
> Voltape: además de anhidrido la RAE prefiere estratosfera. No es un odio a las esdrújulas, es una preferencia por la manera de hablar de España. Por ejemplo, en el DRAE sale ósmosis y no osmosis porque en España se dice de forma esdrújula.



¡Ayyyyyyyyyyyyy!  Recién me entero que "osmosis" se podía usar como llana.  Soy peruano, he estudiado química en el Perú, y todo el tiempo he oído decir "ósmosis", o sea como en España.


----------



## Eli*

http://www.abc.es/cultura/libros/20130201/abci-veinte-errores-vulgares-lengua-201301311854.html#
2. Líbido/livido «Lo he oído a varias personas cultas que hablan francamente bien: se trata del empleo de *la líbido*, acentuada así, en lugar de *la libido* que le corresponde, porque, tratándose de una palabra que no es de uso corriente, se contamina por el adjetivo lívido, que tampoco es una voz que empleemos a menudo».

*Gasteizkoa tienes toda la razón. *


----------



## Transatellite

voltape said:


> Ya se que líbido es una cosa y lívido otra. Pero jamás me atrevería a decir libido o icono.  Ni mucho mennos "anhidrido".  Para mi (y siempre lo he visto asi en todas las décadas de vida que tengo) siempre han sido esdrújulas.  (perdón, he dicho: "décadas", supongo que ahora habrá que decir "decadas") (de cada cosa que se ve,ya uno no sabe qué hacer).  Lo peor es que mi apellido es Cáceres.  Supongo que ahora tendré que llamarme Caceres.
> ¡Válgame los doce apostoles!




Jajjajajajajja mu güeno, yo también sabía que eran dos cosas diferentes, pero de toda la vida de Dios me creí que eran homófonas y pensé que quizá era un error europeo pero ya veo que en América también... si es que la RAE lo único que hace es chingar... dice que un debate es más violento que una discusión, que party está aceptado y que truhán es monosílaba... a mi me la suda... voy a seguir con mi líbido... que me sube...


----------



## Julvenzor

Transatellite said:


> Jajjajajajajja mu güeno, yo también sabía que eran dos cosas diferentes, pero de toda la vida de Dios me creí que eran homófonas y pensé que quizá era un error europeo pero ya veo que en América también... si es que la RAE lo único que hace es chingar... dice que un debate es más violento que una discusión, que party está aceptado y que truhán es monosílaba... a mi me la suda... voy a seguir con mi líbido... que me sube...




Una persona debe usar su raciocinio para distinguir qué está justificado y qué no. Por ejemplo, escribo "gui*ó*n" porque yo no digo "guion" como una única palabra (algo que sí ocurre en muchas partes del mundo), además de viene de "guía" y la terminación "*ón*" puede vincularse a la acción y efecto del sustantivo. La RAE ha la chafado en montones de "cosas" y nos ha privado de la libertad de elegir en casos de variedades lingüísticas; pero eso no es aplicable a todo. "*Libido*" significa "deseo sexual" y "*lívido*", amoratado. No tienen el mismo origen latino, en el cual se diferenciaba la "b" y la "v". Es como decir "calla*r*os" (nadie dice "calla*r*te" o "calla*r*nos" como imperativo), que una enormidad del pópulo así lo haga no lo convierte en correcto, y se dice que algo es incorrecto o un vulgarismo cuando atenta contra la estructura y norma del idioma: no es una afirmación arbitraria por mi parte.

Un saludo sincero.


----------



## Cal inhibes

¿Tanta li*bi*do me tiene lívido? No me suena bien. Prefiero: Tanta *lí*bido me tiene lívido. Todo es cuestión de gustos. . . .


----------



## mokka2

Libido es como se dice en latín. Es una palabra culta, tomada directamente del mismo. Su comprensión requiere conocer la cultura griega antigua, de donde la toma Freud para decir deseo sexual. Pero no todo en la psicología del inconsciente tiene ese significado.

Yo creo que por la naturaleza del término se debe respetar la pronunciación de su origen. No es que esté castellanizado, que suene más a español, no creo que se pueda decir eso. Más bien la pronunciación está deformada.

A mi juicio decir líbido es solo pura incultura e ignorancia, una vez que sabes que lo decías mal como me pasó a mi.


----------



## voltape

Que tales palabritas!!  Bueno, felizmente creo que nunca voy a necesitar usarlas.  Al menos, nunca las he usado.


----------



## XiaoRoel

No son palabras para diario.


----------

